# 98 Altima: How to get new key? Can it use a key fob?



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

1st post!

I've been lurking the forums for the past few days, but finally registered to ask some questions that I couldn't figure out by searching.

I just came into possession of a not so mint 1998 Altima.

The car only came with a single key, an no key fobs (remotes).

1. I'd like to get one or two more keys (just in case). Does this require some sort of programming by a dealer? Or can I just buy a blank on ebay and have it cut in a store?

2. The car is pretty well equipped (i.e. power everything). I assume it came with key fobs/remotes from the factory, but can't be sure. How can I tell? Would getting new remotes also require a trip to a dealer, or can I just buy some (ebay again) and program them myself?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hillbilly1964 (Dec 26, 2008)

No chip in the key. No need to buy from ebay, standard stock where keys are cut. New fobs are user programmable.


----------



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

Hillbilly1964 said:


> No chip in the key. No need to buy from ebay, standard stock where keys are cut. New fobs are user programmable.


Thanks! i'll go get a key this weekend

as for the fob, i found the programming instructions and attempted the process in my car (insert + remove key 6 times) and the lights flashed twice... so i assume the car can use remotes, and i'll be picking up one of those as well


----------

